# Towing 5er With A 2500hd 6.0l Gasser



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well we're halfway to our destination (Washington, DC). Today we came across I-70 through eastern OH, across a short stretch of WV, and into PA. I tackled the biggest hills that I've ever towed on. No, they're not mountains, but there were some 4% grades (and maybe greater) lasting 2 miles.

I was very pleased with how the rig towed. Only once did I exceed 3300 RPMs, jumping briefly to just over 4000. I was able to maintain 60 - 65 MPH the whole way (traffic permitting). I had it in "drive" with tow/haul mode engaged. My father-in-law, traveling behind me in a Class A diesel pusher, was impressed at how well the rig took on these hills














!

Tomorrow, we take on I-70 through PA.

Happy camping!
- Roger


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy travels Roger








Glad your TV is treating you well! The 6.0 with the 4:10 rear likes to pull hard.
I use the same rig (Chevy ext. cab) for my business and it does have some guts to it.

Travel safe!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you trying to cause 5er fever here.
Heading to get aspirin.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Roger,

Glad to here that rig is working out so well for you!








Sounds like a good match for your Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet...it is sure nice when you can tow without worries. Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear the TV is doing a great job for you
Enjoy your ride through Pa.









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2 thumbs for your truck. Glad it is working well for you.

Thor


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Roger,
I have the same rig as you pulling a Cougar 281efs. On flats my rpm's are in the same range as yours. However, going over the Sierra's I run the rpm's up to 4500-4800 in 3 and tow/haul to maintain 50-55 mph. The temps remain in check and the truck just purrs along.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Our journey continued east along I-70 through PA, into Maryland and then to the DC area. I'm delayed in posting an update as we were unable to get internet access while in DC (save that for another topic).

The hills got a little steeper, so, like denali_3 suggested, I put it in '3' and just kept on going.








On these hills, I was able to maintain 55 - 60, and it still never went above 3500 RPMs, including through the Allegheny Mountains. OK ... they're not the Smokies or the Rockies ... but they are mountains.

I'm averaging just under 10 MPG. A little worse than usual due to the hills.

All in all, I've been very pleased with the combo on this trip. Sure, a diesel would pull better, but this suits my needs as an every-day driver.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like things are working out great. Keep us posted on the trip and your progress.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, our trip is over, and we've made it back home. A great time was had by all. As a summary for this thread, I thought I'd provide a summary of the "damages":

Total Distance: *1,310 miles* (Most of our trips aren't nearly this far)

Total Fuel: *150.3 gallons*

Mileage: *8.72 MPG*









Total Cost: USD *$422.75* (still cheaper than 4 airline tickets).

Average Fuel Price: *$2.81/gallon*

I was a little disappointed in the mileage. I thought I'd be closer to 10. I'm sure the hills had an impact. Plus, on the way home, we definitely favored speed over economy.

Anyway, I thought I'd share, as I have seen others ask about mileage while towing.

Happy camping,
- Roger.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good to hear you are home safe and sound








Yes, the mileage is never what you hope for, but you have the right attitude! Cheaper than airline tickets... PLUS, you get to haul your kitchen, bedroom, bathroom and living room every where you go


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Roger,

Glad to hear you had a good trip. The gas consumption thing is a bugger, but we are all in the same boat! And as you said, it's still cheaper than airline tickets. NOt to mention hotels and restuarants.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't actually think that is so bad. 6.0L pulling that truck and trailer and doing the job at that. Another way to say it is I didn't save as much money as I normally do. I travel to DC all the time. I find that I have to be 25 miles out of town to find hotel rates at less than $145 a night.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Don't actually think that is so bad. 6.0L pulling that truck and trailer and doing the job at that. Another way to say it is I didn't save as much money as I normally do. I travel to DC all the time. I find that I have to be 25 miles out of town to find hotel rates at less than $145 a night.
> [snapback]121451[/snapback]​


I know what you mean, Mike. We stayed at Cherry Hill Park just off the beltway (about 10 miles from town as the crow flies). We paid $50/night for the campsite. Seems high for a campground, but considering the location, not too bad.


----------

